# A little help with choosing a grinder..



## h3nry3b (Apr 14, 2016)

First post on this forum after reading many many posts - so hi all!

I have owned a Silvia for about a year now, and due to my budget have had to make do with a Hario hand grinder up until now. I have decided I would like to buy an electric grinder and with a budget of about £150 have narrowed it down to:

Sage smart grinder pro: currently £140 on amazon

2nd hand Rocky: £140 on gumtree (2007 model)

Iberital MC2: £140 new

I just wondered whether at this price point there will be any significant improvement in the espresso quality from the Hario grinder, or whether I should wait until I can afford a higher quality grinder.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Welcome! I would go for the Rocky if its in reasonable condition. I have a Eurica mignon which is another option that can be picked up for less than £200 second hand. Check the sales section on here for an honest deal. I should think you will see a significant improvement with a new grinder and advice gained from the wealth of experience on the forum. Good luck!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

None of the three -save up


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Agree with boots. They are all poor grinders. Mignonette come up often but are quickly snapped up so keep on reading and watching!


----------



## h3nry3b (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the quick replies. This is what I suspected...i'll make do with the Hario for now and try and snap up a mignon when I see one for the right price.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Add a bit more and go for a Mazzer Super Jolly, for not much more than your budget you may pick a decent second hand one up that may need new burs and a tidy up, but they are built like tanks.


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

I also have the same question, well similar. I've been using an MC2 for a while but have to give it back soon so need to find a grinder.

I like the idea of a used Mazzer however, slightly put off though as I don't want a dosing grinder as I imagine i'll waste a lot of coffee with one.

Any more thoughts on the Rocky?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mrb2020 said:


> I also have the same question, well similar. I've been using an MC2 for a while but have to give it back soon so need to find a grinder.
> 
> I like the idea of a used Mazzer however, slightly put off though as I don't want a dosing grinder as I imagine i'll waste a lot of coffee with one.
> 
> Any more thoughts on the Rocky?


I would rule the rocky out because its stepped, which isnt ideal especially for espresso.

The mazzer can be modded by fitting a lens hood which you whack after use and the air pumped through expels the grinds which would have other wise been retained, you also fit it with a clean sweep mod. Both of which are discussed at length on threads on here

I have a eureka mignon and am very happy with it.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

If you are going to go for a Mignon (great choice) I will be putting mine up for sale as soon as I've given it a thorough clean, taken pics etc.

Made the mistake of going to Bella Barista today and came back with a new Fausto


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I have an SJ I would sell, any of you near Glasgow.


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks for the thought on the Rocky


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

Looking at the Mignon it looks small in comparison to a Mazzer. I'm already mildly unpopular in the kitchen as my machine is massive so space is quite a consideration.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

So it's a priories & diminishing returns thing. From what I've gleaned from the ace folk on here - the Mignon is better than those you've mentioned, and the lowest cost new grinder that gets (some) respect for espresso.

The Super Jolly is next, and by most accounts better (larger burrs mean slower speed, so less heat and more commercially built - so potentially will last forever) but of course it's bigger.

The difference between a crap grinder and a Mignon is startling. The difference between a Mignon and an SJ? You need to ask someone else - but it'll be less about 'good' and 'bad' coffee - and more about different levels of 'good'. (Of course it's still really easy to make bad coffee with either grinder).


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Mrb2020 said:


> Looking at the Mignon it looks small in comparison to a Mazzer. I'm already mildly unpopular in the kitchen as my machine is massive so space is quite a consideration.


 @Mrb2020 - yes the Mignon is small in comparison to a Mazzer - one of the reasons it's so popular I guess as it's so kitchen space friendly.

I've now put mine in the for sale forum if you are interested:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?31839-Eureka-Mignon-M2-Gloss-black-6-months-old-£200&p=425571#post425571


----------

